# massey furguson 165 multi power stuck



## rayw (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi, First time post
I am looking at buying mf165 with multi power. This tractor has the problem of been stuck in low I think as there is no engine braking. Also the front end loader is very slow and jerky. I have tried to study up on problems but are still unclear if I can remove the hi and low pressure pumps in the rear end without splitting the tractor in two?. I live in Australia/ Victoria and parts are reasonable for these older tractors. Hopefully someone mite be able to explain likely reason for these faults. 
Im also worried as it has been this way for a reason length of time, maybe 18 months.
Regards Ray.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Ray,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

You must get a huge discount on the price of this tractor to cover the costs of repairs to the multi power system. Check with your local MF dealer to determine how much cost is involved. 

I've read on the internet that the tractor should not be operated in low range for extended periods, because there is a bearing in front of the transmission that is lubricated by operating in hi range ($$$). This is explained in the owner/operator's manual.

I rarely buy equipment that needs repair, because you can get burned by a worst case scenario.


----------



## rayw (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for that. I think I will keep look for another option


----------



## rayw (Nov 28, 2015)

Well I have the above tractor in my yard and have removed the oil pump that supplies the multipower , the problem was the filter and screen was full of ****. so that was cleaned out the pump was lose and had smashed the line the the multipower unit. I should get time to finish it this week if the new parts arrive. thanks for all your help


----------

